# Polishing & Chroming in the Bay Area



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I found a really great place that will chrome and or polish anything thing for like really good prices

West Coast Polishing & Chroming
37580 Enterprise Court - Suite G
Newark, CA 94560

They do just about anything. I asked the guy, I think his name was Luciano what he would charge for motorcycle rims, He was like $400 for both and it would be a 3 day turn around. I was like whoa.....I don't know if that is a good deal...but It sounded good. I also asked if they will do cars, they were like we do everything and anything. 

any ideas??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

does he do powdercoating as well ?


----------

